# wanted: kitten or cat



## dawn78 (May 22, 2009)

wanted: kitten or cat, probably better a female as i have one male, and two other female cats, so i am looking for a fourth, i am in the midlands, i dont have a dog, i have two children, aged 9 and 8


----------



## ellybeth (May 16, 2009)

Hi - I have got a kitten on hold from this kind lady in York - I think she has some boys left - her number is 01347 811136 - try her - you never know - where abouts in the midlands are you from? I may also know another place where you may be able to get one from who has kindly offered me a baby - but they weren't available for another three weeks - up to you? get back to me if you have no luck and i will leave you my number.


----------



## dawn78 (May 22, 2009)

i dont want a huge drive to get a cat, so one local(ish) would be great, i live near coventry


----------



## jessfechner (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

We have 2 female cats that need rehoming. They are just under 2 years old. 1 is black with white feet, and the other is grey with white feet. Unfortunately we live in wiltshire near chippenham, so it would be a bit of a drive. If you are interested let me know and i can answer any questions. 

Thanks


----------

